# SS report 3-20 Rock and roll white bass



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The white bass fishing is at it's peak, and after finding I had the day off, so I hooked up with LeePaul57 for some river sow fishing.
It is just too good to let a day go by with catching some of the finest white bass to be had.

We hit it early and we got on great fishing right away. 
We trolled no more than 100 feet before landing the first big white bass.

It was about 15"+ long and it set the standard for the rest of the day. 
We trolled from 8:00 this morning, until 12:30 and caught over a 100 white bass.

We culled anything under 15" as a general rule, and it paid off with the finest box of white bass I have ever brought aboard The Mighty Red-Fin!

The river was great to be on and we saw a lot of cool sites. 
We saw an otter swim across the river and a young bald eagle flew just over our heads and stopped short of smacking the water for a fish.

Thanks again for going out with me on a white bass safari LeePaul57, it was just what I needed on my day off.

See you on the water.

SS

_You never know unless you go_


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a good time. We saw a young bald eagle yesterday also and a mature eagle. There was a nice size alligator up there too.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was great fishing Matt, some of the best size white bass I have caught. We keep 49 over 15", it made great box of fish.
The spring sights are fantastic, that eagle came down to about 10' over the water and pulled out of a dive then flew over. They are great birds!`


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow wish I had seen the eagle! You guys had a great day, and I had one too...just didnt get your numbers. Great report SS.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Good job, Loy. The fishing really is great up there.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Way to go Loy..Congrats on ya'lls catch..Those are some nice pics..


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice report SS and pictures, those are some fine looking whitebass.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice looking box-o-fish! It's fun to see new things on the river. Those eagles always take my breath away! We saw a beaver in Kickapoo when we fished w/ Reel Time and Ernie.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm told the otter might be a nutria rat, lol! The eagle was quite a site. We were rooting for him to get a fish and it looked like he was, it was just like a picture you might in the magazines!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats! Maybe you should invite me on your next day off  

Yesterday, we saw a couple of gar. We were cruising by another boat and a gar broke the surface. I think it ate an undersized white bass that just got thrown back from the other boat.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a load of whites. Great job.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Actually Danny O, I used info I received from your trip with Fishinganimal and from Gofish2day's trip with Mattsfishn and put together a plan. 
So you already know where they are, what they want, so all you got to do is give it to them, LOL!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great job SS


Thats a fine box there. Any game wardens today??


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yep, I should have went. I had a feeling y'all were going to get into the action. Like I tell people on here, when you get a chance to go fishing with you loy.....don't pass up on the chance! See I didn't follow my advice.
That some really nice fish, and over 100 caught....good deal!
maybe next weekend...we can hook up......but something tells me...you'll be booked up. Its time to set them dates!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No game warden yesterday, it might have been less crowded than the day before, and everyone was being sort of extra courteous. The game warden must have been successful educating some boaters about safety and the rules of the river regarding traffic.


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for the trip SS. I really enjoyed it. SS with a white bass river hogs.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I see a future for the Mighty Redfin up there. But unlike Kickapoo the river won't get fished out by the masses. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice location in the Lepaul pic by the way LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Had to go back today, the fishing is just too good. I still have Wednesday open, if you have some time off, the fish are biting good.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good report Loy, I saw an otter also and my son tried to get a picture of it as it swam across the river. I thought it was a nutria rat at first till it started moving. I bet they're still pulling them out down river below the Locks, no fast water to flush them out and plenty of spawning shad to keep them there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's 2nd hand information, but I heard that it was knda slow at the L&D, maybe they realized that they should have already spawned and started looking for a spawning place as they went back down.
I look for them to keep their eggs or spawn on windy points any day. I really think they will absorb their eggs and not spawn it is so late.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Up the creek*

Hey loy

Fine mess of fish , glad ya'll had fun and it's always a plus to be out and enjoying nature at it's finest. we need to hook up some time and catch some trout and red fish .

Terry:texasflag


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

Book that trip with SS. Top notch service that will put you on fish. Not just any fish quality fish.


----------



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

What river were y'all fishing? Great catch!!!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice job Loy!!

Can't beat a day relaxing out with the East Texas wildlife. And nice fish too.


----------

